# Titan paint sprayer



## noel77 (Oct 11, 2012)

Does anyone know this sprayer i have been trying to find it on the website but don't see any like it or anything about."TITAN PERFORMER 3312 GXC SPEEFLO AIRLESS PAINT SPRAYER"
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TITAN-PERFOR...item337ecb9e47


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

noel77 said:


> Does anyone know this sprayer i have been trying to find it on the website but don't see any like it or anything about."TITAN PERFORMER 3312 GXC SPEEFLO AIRLESS PAINT SPRAYER"


I looked around and there's an eBay item which is likely what you're referring to and then a plethora of parts on different sites.

I couldn't find any reviews so I'm gonna guess its either a sub model or discontinued?


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Friend of mine has an older version but very similar,great gas powered pump!! runs fine..it is a Honda !! Pump is strong as well..


----------

